# Electric EG2 with Helmet Compatibility



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I have a Red helmet. My EG2 goggles work perfectly with them.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a Giro Montane w/EG2's and they fit good.

Edit:you can see in my photo
<-----


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Small Ride Duster helmet and my eg2's fit fine.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

i have the R.E.D. helmet(medium i think) that looks like a baseball cap and it fits perfect


----------



## outofcontrol (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a Giro Surface helmet and it fits good with my EG2s


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a Smith helmet with a brim and it works well.


----------

